# Barons Beer Tasting - Brisbane



## nate2g (20/2/09)

Hey peeps,

I picked up a flyer from Nectar for the Barons' Beer Tasting at Sling Lounge, West End on Thursday 26th February. Is any one here keen to check it out? I put my name down as it should be a good night. Note I have no affiliation with this event  The details on the flyer are as follows:

Sling Lounge & Nectar invite you to a special beer event...

Thursday 26th February 2009.
6:30-8:30pm.
Tickets $25
Sling Lounge (Across the road from specialty bottle shop Nectar)

'Richard Adamson, Master Brewer from Barons Brewing will superbly match an exciting tapas menu from Sling Lounge with Barons' great range of specialty beers.'

What sparked my interest is that Richard has a few new beers available I noticed mentioned on another site...a Honey Bock (7%), Hop Mother (5.8%) and a Summer Ale (4.2%). Slim chance but here's hoping he brings a keg or two along for the tasting  .

So any AHB's plan on coming along for a beer?


----------



## Ross (20/2/09)

Hi nate2g,

Would have been keen to go along but it's on the same night as BABBS (Brisbane Amateur beer Brewers) club night, so unfortunatley will have to miss. I'll have to have a word with the Nectar boys about putting hosting functions on a club night B) 

cheers ross

P.S. look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## Jakechan (20/2/09)

Up until 18mths ago I lived within walking distance 

I would be there in a shot, alas too far for me now.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## nate2g (22/2/09)

Ross said:


> Hi nate2g,
> 
> Would have been keen to go along but it's on the same night as BABBS (Brisbane Amateur beer Brewers) club night, so unfortunatley will have to miss. I'll have to have a word with the Nectar boys about putting hosting functions on a club night B)
> 
> ...



Ross, no worries mate. I didn't know about the BABBS meeting which is a shame because I would like to get to one of the club nights. Oh well next time...


----------



## /// (22/2/09)

With Richard, we brewed 3 of his current specialty Beers including the Bock at the 5iBC. I know what they tasted like out of the brewery, so I would give my left nut and flick any other commitments to be there!

The Hopmother was f*ckin awesome on handpull yesterday .... awesome! 

Scotty


----------



## Baron Richard (23/2/09)

G'day Nat2g,

Look forward to having a couple of Barons with you at Sling. $25 sounds like a good deal for 5 beers and tapas!

I'm also doing a beer dinner at the Chalk Hotel on Wednesday night where I think there is a few tickets left.

The three new beers will be available at the Squadron Night at the Shafston Hotel tomorrow night. Entry is free if you are a Squadron member (sign up is free on the website).

Drink Central, the Belverdere Hotel and 5th Element all have a keg of each as well.

Sydney and Melbourne brewers can try them at the Local Taphouse(s) in March. 

There's only a couple left after these venues put them on. Look forward to any feedback.

Cheers,
Richard.


----------



## winkle (23/2/09)

Cool, StillScottish and I will be at the Belverdere Hotel on Friday :icon_cheers: .


----------



## AlphaOne (23/2/09)

I'll be at the Shafston tomorrow. Kegs of the new Barons beers are there too!

Barons Honey Bock (7%) - This full flavoured Maibock style lager is moderately hopped with richness in colour and flavour from generous amounts of Munich malt combining with spicy honey notes. Dangerously drinkable!

Barons Hop Mother (5.8%) -Bitterness, tropical fruit, lychee and pine flavour and aroma explode from this ale. This is a beer for hop heads and not for the faint hearted.

Barons Summer Ale (4.2%) - Easy drinking does not have to mean lack of flavour as this English style session beer shows. A perfectly balanced beer. 

BE THERE!


----------



## chappo1970 (23/2/09)

Ross said:


> Hi nate2g,
> 
> Would have been keen to go along but it's on the same night as BABBS (Brisbane Amateur beer Brewers) club night, so unfortunatley will have to miss. I'll have to have a word with the Nectar boys about putting hosting functions on a club night B)
> 
> ...



nate2g

Damn I will be at the BABBS as well so hopefully next time huh?

BTW - Unconfirmed as yet but The Queens Arms in Fortitude Valley is going to have a Little Critters Dinner/Taste night mid March apparently with LC Head Brewer. $65 per head. Thin on details but the QA's my local near work and the Owner was telling me about it last Friday. The only reason I have a drink there is because they have LCBA on tap... I truly only have the odd LCBA there.


----------



## kram (23/2/09)

Dammit, i'll have to try and make it to one of those places before the kegs dry up.


----------



## jlm (23/2/09)

Hey Kram I know I said I was gonna go to Babbs this month...... Only joking, west end is a bit far to go on the pushbike. Should meet up though, is drinks central grand central?


----------



## kram (23/2/09)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing. I can't even figure out when the place is open to try and drop in. Dead keen to make it there though.


----------



## jlm (23/2/09)

Friday arvo/night is the only time I've been there (which partly explains my state last friday). Never had any joy on a saturday arvo.


----------



## winkle (28/2/09)

The tasting session at the Belverdere Hotel last night was great, the Barons guys were friendly and very informative and the food was tops. Excellent evening (thanks to Campbell for the kick on session  ).


----------



## nate2g (12/3/09)

For those interested The Platform bar in the city has had the Hop Mother on draught for a few days now.

Bloody good beer, very similar to the Alpha PA though. Great to see this one pours extremely fresh off the tap.

Anyone else tried this yet or the other brews?


----------



## Snowdog (14/3/09)

nate2g said:


> For those interested The Platform bar in the city has had the Hop Mother on draught for a few days now.
> 
> Bloody good beer, very similar to the Alpha PA though. Great to see this one pours extremely fresh off the tap.
> 
> Anyone else tried this yet or the other brews?


Stopped into the Grand Central Platform today now that they're reliably open on Saturday afternoons, & they were fresh out of Hop Mother. I do have to say that the Honey Bock they replaced it with was quite good, & at 7%, had a bit of a kick to it!


----------



## kram (15/3/09)

Snowdog said:


> they're reliably open on Saturday afternoons


That's good to hear! So many good beers but shut every time I try and go there.


----------



## jimi (15/3/09)

Any updates on when these brews will be on tap in the Melb. taphouse??


----------

